
Can Kids Judge Credibility of Info on the Internet? - Mr_RobRoy
https://gosocratickids.com/how-well-can-your-child-judge-the-credibility-of-information-on-the-internet/
======
Mr_RobRoy
The author makes some excellent points about evaluating information presented
to us on the internet. This jumping to conclusions that so many people make
when they see a photo, or a video clip (like the Catholic high school student
/ Native Elder dustup recently) is so toxic to society. We would all do well
to not only have this kind of conversation with our kids around the dinner
table or on the drive to school, but with our friends and loved ones as well.
Great article!

